# Vets in Bristol



## equa39 (12 November 2015)

I'm looking at Rowe, Wessex or Bushy - does anyone have any feedback / recommendations of any of these. I know Bushy do zonal visits which eliminates the call out fee which would be good, but no very little else about them, anyone any experience? Thanks


----------



## meesha (12 November 2015)

Used Bushy for years, always had excellent service, sensible advice and bute is v reasonable from them.  I have had them for jabs, teeth, emergency callouts, X-ray's & lameness workup in failand and used their facility in glos when surgery required ! All good.


----------



## kaiserchief (12 November 2015)

I've always had my ponies registered with Bushy and no complaints - they are excellent and the free zone visits are ideal for routine visits like vaccinations


----------



## AmieeT (12 November 2015)

I am registered with Bushy and am happy with them for the most part, only needed them for vaccs until recently.

However when my pony had a very low temp (34), wasn't eating and was having coughing fits I didn't even get a call back from the vet (from Failand practice) after leaving 2 messages on her phone.

Ended up calling one of their other practices (Breadstone clinic) and speaking to the on-call vet after hours because they just didn't get back to me.

Tbh at my yard 2 of us use Bushy, one uses Wessex and one uses The Rowe, they seem much of a muchness- good and bad about both.


----------



## equa39 (13 November 2015)

Thanks for your experience everyone.  I think you're probably right Amiee T that there's good and bad with all three but after hearing mainly positive responses on Bushy I'm going to go with them


----------



## Bertolie (14 November 2015)

I have Rowe Equine and highly rate them. I had a bad experience with Bushy several years ago (my horse was registered with Rowe but Bushy were called as an emergency when the horse was involved in a RTA) and swore I would never have them treat another horse of mine. However, my last horse had to be referred to Bushy by Rowe for specialist treatment and both vets were wonderful even though the horse had to be pts.


----------



## zaminda (14 November 2015)

I started using Wessex a while ago, but due to some serious issues would never use them again. Having now spoken to other people who have used them, and a lady whose horse was on their books in a previous home they are not always correct on diagnosis, having now gone back to B & W having had customer service issues with them previously, one has now had surgery, and another is awaiting surgery having wasted 18 months on wait and see rubbish from Wessex.


----------



## Andalucian (15 November 2015)

All mostly goos reputations, I use B&W but, my personal preference is for the vet to be older than me!  Experience in the field is vital, newly qualified vets always leave me annoyed.


----------



## miss_c (20 November 2015)

G is registered with Bushy in case of emergency as she would be referred to them anyway, but I am fortunate enough to be on the books of the AMAZING Becky Sherman who is quite simply fantastic and I don't know what I would do if she moved away.  I have used Rowe in the past and my yard owner uses them, but I'm not sure they would be my first choice if I needed to reregister.  Never had an experience with Wessex.


----------

